# Happy Easter, BYH!



## HomesteaderWife (Apr 12, 2020)

*Happy Easter, BYH friends!*
*Hoping that today, you may be able to spend time with those you love in some way.*
*Go show your herd animals a little extra care and affection too!*
*If you're a believer, take some time to meditate on the true significance of today and take to heart what it really means for you and I.*
*Hoping you and your family stay healthy, safe, and have a joyful day,*
*-HomesteaderWife's family and critters




*​


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Apr 12, 2020)




----------

